# Catching Fresh Shad?



## rlb74 (Feb 6, 2010)

What are some of the ways to catch fresh shad for catfish bait consistently? 
Sometimes when I'm catfishing I will see shad swimming around and I can snag them. Other times I see them schooled up on the surface and can snag them or throw a cast net. I could catch enough to last me all year but I prefere to use fresh bait. Maybe there are ways to vacuum seal them that works just as well. I usually use shrimp for catfishing but I like to have a variety of baits.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

get a cast net, watch youtube, throw cast net, obtain thousands of free baitfish


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

Silent Mike said:


> get a cast net, watch youtube, throw cast net, obtain thousands of free baitfish


2nd that. 

Watch your fish finder for schools and toss.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

castnet all the way. Dont use the shad from st.marys they smell like a sewer when u cut into them!


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Ive always killed channel cats on shad from st marys. Anywhere i take them as long as there fresh they seem to work fine

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rlb74 (Feb 6, 2010)

I understand the idea of using a cast net and using a depth finder, but my concern is finding shad. What I'm trying to find out is if there are ways of catching shad without so much searching. I've read to look around the windy banks because of the zooplankton and you will locate baitfish. I can also hang lanterns off the side of my boat which will bring in the shad or look around marina lights. I think I read somewhere that setting out bait balls made with birdseed, oatmeal, or something will bring in shad. Leave it sit for a 1/2 hour and come back with a cast net. Are there any techniques to use to make the job easier? I would rather get to fishing then work all day for bait.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

TomC said:


> castnet all the way. Dont use the shad from st.marys they smell like a sewer when u cut into them!


whoa TomC lets not get carried away....the more rotten smelling the shad are the better! we are cat fisherman! we love putrid baits lol


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes shad can be hard to find especially if your limited to bank fishing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Silent Mike said:


> whoa TomC lets not get carried away....the more rotten smelling the shad are the better! we are cat fisherman! we love putrid baits lol


I never use rotten smelly baits, the fresher the better or alive, unless you want to catch little channel cats, as for the question, early in there is the only time I use shad, April to early June, I usualy catch most of my shad on windswept points, the more rocks there is usualy better, bridges seem to hold alot of shad year long also.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

ducky152000 said:


> I never use rotten smelly baits, the fresher the better or alive, unless you want to catch little channel cats, as for the question, early in there is the only time I use shad, April to early June, I usualy catch most of my shad on windswept points, the more rocks there is usualy better, bridges seem to hold alot of shad year long also.


haha i meant fresh bad smelling shad....when you cut shad they smell terrible...i have had better luck with bad smelling fresh shad


----------

